# Will you go on more day trips and picnics rather than hotel stays.



## Bronco Lane (15 May 2020)

We often head off for a night or two to an Irish hotel during the summer months. It's nice to have the full Irish handed to you in the morning. Two of them in a row and I have had enough.  Maybe a couple of pints in the hotel bar or the interesting pub down the road. Probably an evening meal in the hotel or local restaurant.

A stroll through a few heritage sights, a walk on the beach and then back home.

We have often said that we could head off early in the morning, bring a picnic or have a lunch somewhere and do the above things without actually staying overnight. We would miss our couple of pints and full Irish though.

Will people invest in a camper caravan, go camping, or maybe just have day trips with a picnic rather than stay in a hotel?


----------



## odyssey06 (15 May 2020)

I can certainly see that happening, plus opting for self catering \ holiday home rentals rather than hotels.

There's a lovely little place in Riverside, Louth.








						Riverside Lodge B & B Near Beautiful Carlingford
					

Riverside Lodge invites you to our Bed and Breakfast near Carlingford in the North East of Ireland. We are only 10 minutes from Dundalk Town Centre and 15 minutes from Newry City & Mourne



					www.riversidelodgebandb.com
				




They provided breakfast in the main house, might still be workable with small number of guests with staggered times maybe.
And you have your own front door, living room, bedroom, bathroom and kitchenenette.
We haven't been back as it was a bit remote from any shops or pubs or even nice walks so you had to drive absolutely everywhere.
_(although all of those things are available on the rest of the Cooley peninsula - just not walkable)_


----------



## Leper (15 May 2020)

Yes, the minute some hotel deals come up we'll be travelling. I don't care about the weather. I don't even care who or what is in the hotel, we're going.
If it's lashing rain, we're still going. I don't care about whatever, we're still going. 
(I'll let you in a secret. The last hotel in which we spent a weekend was within one mile of our house. We're tax payers, we deserve some pampering).


----------



## joer (15 May 2020)

That is the way to go Leper . Where ever there is a good deal I say take it. We have a hotel booked for July in Dublin , for when the shops are open again , there is pampering to be done , as well as the  shopping .


----------



## IsleOfMan (24 May 2020)

I would certainly like if both myself and my wife could travel in to the Wicklow mountains for a drive, a walk and a picnic. Just the two of us, finding a quiet spot and not interacting with anyone.  My local footpaths and parks are thronged with people. It actually seems safer to me to be out in the countryside away from the crowds of the Dublin suburbs.

I would also be happy to travel to an Irish hotel. Have my breakfast handed to me in an airy spacious breakfast room. Then spend the day on the local beach or visiting outdoor heritage sites.


----------



## Drakon (3 Jun 2020)

You’ve got me thinking. I can’t remember the last time I stayed in a hotel. 
Probably three years ago with the family. I remember a vomiting incident with one of the kids.


----------



## IsleOfMan (3 Jun 2020)

Drakon said:


> You’ve got me thinking. I can’t remember the last time I stayed in a hotel.
> Probably three years ago with the family. I remember a vomiting incident with one of the kids.


Although looking at the people who are completely ignoring safe distancing rules, leaving rubbish on beaches and in parks and generally flouting the rules......these people might just work in one of the hotels or restaurants that I would like to visit. If they behave the way they do when out and about, what guarantee do we have that they will behave any better in the service industry.  These establishments will need a good supervisor at all times.


----------

